# I bet you never done this.....



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Not me*

No, no, no. I have NEVER done this. Must have been the hired help!


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

In my second year so , all I can say is no, not yet. But thanks for posting.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

been keeping bees since Johnson was in office and i did it this spring. but then i'm old snd forgetful 'cause i been keeping bees since Johnson was in office and i did it this spring


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Are you seeing bears in Bethel?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Grimbee, these 2 hives are in Kent...


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I've seen this twice from other beekeepers. Myself, well I never did it myself, but I had a "friend" do it once. I looked, er I mean, "he" looked like a fool for doing something like that.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

newbee 101 said:


> Grimbee, these 2 hives are in Kent...


I have seen rattle snake up in Kent


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Another method of making divides.*

Some bee keepers will put the brood chamber on upside down, wait about 10 days, pull it off, set it over on a bottom, or a plallet, and put the queen in or a ripe cell.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

You're right, I have never done that! But, people make mistakes, let the one that hasn't cast the first stone. 

I would also probably not have posted the mistake if I had done it before!  Takes a big person to do that...


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Did you have a bit of propolis in there to keep the frames from dropping out when you stacked it originally? Glad to hear the bear didn't do a total wipe-out.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Hobie, thats EXACTLY why I didnt notice it....


----------

